# Shrimp on the Barbie



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Mari (Dec 13, 2011)

:hair:


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 13, 2011)

Mari said:


> :hair:



You know you're laughing on the inside, Mari. Let it out or you'll explode.


----------

